# HOG Buffalo!



## the professor

my buddy evan scored this monster earlier this week in western minnesota. 47 lbs on the archery shop scale.


----------



## Duckslayer100

That is a huge buff! Way to go :beer:


----------



## goldfishmurderer

sure doesn't look 47 lbs. this carp wasn't even 30.


----------



## the professor

just what i'm told. evan is only about 5' 6" tall 140 lbs if that helps the perspective. i will stop by the archery shop this weekend to see what it is "on the board" at as far as weight.


----------



## gunattic

well congrats on that!! (but it means that the 50#er that I'm looking for is still out there)


----------



## blhunter3

goldfishmurderer said:


> sure doesn't look 47 lbs. this carp wasn't even 30.


Don't rain on his parade or anything. :eyeroll:

Thats a nice Buff.


----------



## the professor

blhunter3 said:


> goldfishmurderer said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure doesn't look 47 lbs. this carp wasn't even 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't rain on his parade or anything. :eyeroll:
> 
> Thats a nice Buff.
Click to expand...

doesnt bother me any...im not the one that shot the fish!


----------



## goldfishmurderer

I'm not raining on anyone's parade buddy, settle down. I'm just saying that fish weighs alot for how big it looks. It's a very nice fish. I've never shot a buff myself. Would like to get into them.


----------



## Plainsman

I don't know, I am betting that is one darn heavy fish. Look at the perspective of that buff and the carp under 30 lbs. The carp is being held forward of the person which is a good trick the outdoor writers use with their deer antlers. It always makes things look bigger. On the other hand that guy can't hold that buff out and away from him. Look at the size of his fingers in relation to the pectoral and anal fins. It's a heck of a lot bigger than anything I have shot over the past 40 years. I'm impressed. :thumb:


----------



## Jmnhunter

thats a nice buff! the carp looks like the 20-25lb range I'd guess, as plainsman mentioned the camera is like 12" from the carp!


----------



## goldfishmurderer

Actually the camera is only 6" from the carp. Its a 4 lb fish and I held it out.


----------



## weasle414

Nice buff, that's for sure! Hard for me to say for sure just how heavy it is, just because it's a picture. My rough estimate would be 30-35 lbs, personally, but it's hard to tell without seeing the girth of it, the "in person" length and all that good stuff. Either way, I'd be darn happy to haul that one in the boat. Congrats!


----------



## gunattic

well, it is a big'un for sure!


----------



## carp_killer

id judge that buff to be 40+ and the carp is less than 20lbs


----------



## weasle414

carp_killer said:


> id judge that buff to be 40+ and the carp is less than 20lbs


I dunno if it's just the buffs in my area or if it's like this everywhere, but last year we compared a carp and a buff that where the same size and the buff weighed in less than the carp. It's like they're less dense than carp are, which is why I'm thinking more around 35, but hey, I've been wrong before! But a good example is like at Bowbenders last year, Hillbilly shot an 11 lb buff and I shot an 18 lb carp. My carp almost looked like it was narrower than his buff, too.


----------



## the professor

call up to owls archery in glenwood, mn and ask him what size buffalo wins the biggest rough fish contest every summer....the buffs always come in much larger than the carp!


----------



## barebackjack

Id say the carp held at arms length is smaller than that buff held at the chest.

Thats one big fish!!

Ive shot a couple over 20, what a fight that was, cant imagine one twice as big!!!

Was that lake run or river?


----------



## the professor

barebackjack said:


> Id say the carp held at arms length is smaller than that buff held at the chest.
> 
> Thats one big fish!!
> 
> Ive shot a couple over 20, what a fight that was, cant imagine one twice as big!!!
> 
> Was that lake run or river?


bay/outlet of a shallow lake.


----------



## goldfishmurderer

carp_killer said:


> id judge that buff to be 40+ and the carp is less than 20lbs


you'd be the guy to ask, you've shot like 20,000 of them that big this year haven't you?!


----------



## hunter121390

nice fish!! :beer:


----------



## kdcustomcalls

i grew up in Glenwood, MN and been trying to win that damn contest owls sports contest forever and yes the buffs always win


----------



## carp_killer

goldfishmurderer said:


> carp_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> id judge that buff to be 40+ and the carp is less than 20lbs
> 
> 
> 
> you'd be the guy to ask, you've shot like 20,000 of them that big this year haven't you?!
Click to expand...

what happened to you saying you wanted to try and get along with me this season????


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

kdcustomcalls said:


> i grew up in Glenwood, MN and been trying to win that damn contest owls sports contest forever and yes the buffs always win


you know any bremseths from glenwood?


----------



## carp_killer

kdcustomcalls said:


> i grew up in Glenwood, MN and been trying to win that damn contest owls sports contest forever and yes the buffs always win


i thought a carp that was like #39.12 won that contest last year? shot by zach jackson i believe


----------



## kdcustomcalls

maybe i should say a majority of the time.......and no i dont know an bermseth


----------



## the professor

carp_killer said:


> kdcustomcalls said:
> 
> 
> 
> i grew up in Glenwood, MN and been trying to win that damn contest owls sports contest forever and yes the buffs always win
> 
> 
> 
> i thought a carp that was like #39.12 won that contest last year? shot by zach jackson i believe
Click to expand...

two years ago it was a buff over 40 that won...i had a carp on there at 36 for about 3 weeks. never entered a fish up there last year.


----------

